# I think the wife is fooling around



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

should I buy a chipper


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That or borrow Chips 9mm That was good:lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good one... 

buy some car wash stuff and you wont know about it anymore...

ignorance is bliss...


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I say get this chipper.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

If your wife can leave an imprint like that, what the heck, 50% of a good thing is better than 100% of nothing. By the way, nice car!


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

At least she is having safe sex--It's a Volvo! Isn't it?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

You can always feed the guy into the chipper?????

Sorry I slipped for a second there!!:captain: Just kidding really.....eace:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I bet it is the UPS man!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I bet it is the UPS man!   *


Yeaaaaaah.... 



the UPS man...



He has been around my place too.... 
They wear those cute khakie shorts and drive that big truck, it's enough to make any woman weak.:lmao:


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Hmmm... the hand prints way up on the hood look just as big as the hand prints closest to the camera. Your wife have big hands?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

We told her when she left the tractor-aholics meeting to be sure and get the car washed!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *We told her when she left the tractor-aholics meeting to be sure and get the car washed!! *



:furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: sixchows you weren't suppose to say anything about that:lmao:


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I cant see what they see in her  insert picture from 2001


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

aguysmiley
I see by that last picture that she does indeed have big......ah.....hands , ya big hands

Archie


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

She has hands?

Mark


----------



## steventhomas42 (Jul 8, 2004)

Look on the bright side...

Those prints were pretty clear and there were basically only two places where the hands touched on the hood. Looks to me like she wasn't moving around very much, so you probably aren't competing with a very skilled individual.

Now, if the entire hood was fairly well wiped clean, you'd have something to worry about::furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would say if there were dents in the hood; you would DEFINITELY have some topic for discussion with her. ehhhh??????  :furious: :lmao: :furious: :lmao: :furious: :lmao:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

As long as her toenails didn't mess up the chrome or bumper cover, you probably wont miss any time on your tractor:furious:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey whats going on, that looks like my girl friends car.mg: mg: mg: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:    
caseman-d


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I just knew it.......... the car was stolen....dam dam dam......she must be a very hot peice Brian:furious: mg: I couldn't hold back any longer 


Brian, just shoot the UPS man and send your wife (in the picture) to Fla ....... we will wax your car,,no spots or other tell tale signs.... Yeah that'll workhmmmmm


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Topdj _
> *I cant see what they see in her  insert picture from 2001  *


To quote George Constanza... "I think it moved"


----------



## kubotachick (Nov 26, 2004)

let me just say....no real woman actually LIKES that particular position...and who knows...there might be local perverts around doing it on your hood

(ps....get even)


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kubotachick _
> *let me just say....no real woman actually LIKES that particular position*



I thinking REAL women do!


----------



## kubotachick (Nov 26, 2004)

if by real you mean fat chick, then yes....

I'm just trying to make fella feel better...


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Topjd,
Maybe kubotachick is on to something. Did anyone ever consider the UPS guy might be gay so that would have be the preferred position. Then I wonder who would have been the other guy!


----------



## kubotachick (Nov 26, 2004)

thank you bob, leave it to a fellow illinoier (get it?) to relate to this one.

Or even you know, the ups guy and the fed ex girl, and your wife watched or somthing...Who's to say who's rack prints those are.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I've known a couple of ladies that preferred that position, although not on top of a car persay. I've been in a car, but never on one for that particular type of exercize.


----------



## kubotachick (Nov 26, 2004)

too cold to do that sort of thing round here, kind of makes you think what other things have been leaned up against in that house...maybe the kitchen table isn't where you should be serving your christmas goose...if you know what i mean


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like all set for a Christmas goose


----------

